# Piankitiank



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Spot,s 40 or so , few spec,s just below Gywnns Isle, bloodworms, trout hit cut spot most spot were med to large , heard a storm or 2 pass , humid but nice 1 dink rockfish  fished 10 til 5 got 4 nice croaker on shrimp,s


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...not a bad nite,inawe  .good to see the drum bait showin up  ....the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*and part 2*

got there bout the same time around 10 , running up river slow watching the banks ,Bait Fish everywhere , hit this one cut channel where they were gettn chased up on the banks  fished in about 5 ft of water and Jumbo Spot to avail , the tide slacked , and so did they . bite was on hard for about an hour an a half 3 bags of bloodworms , lot of lil white pearch  great day caught about 40 nice spot


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

*I'm gonna piggy-back my report... about the same area*

I was out at Gwynn's Island on Sat on my uncles boat..... got on the water about 10am, and came back in around 2:30.

We were at the 'hole in the wall', there was not a bit of chop on the water... glassy smooth with a gentle breeze. We caught about 30 croaker, 10 spot, 1 small blue and a small roundhead, about 25 keepers all together. We caught some on cut squid, but most on fishbite bloodworm and fishbite shrimp.

Inawe, you say you caught specks? We were out drifting and all around us were little 'pops' on the surface, it kind of reminded me of bluegills popping the surface at dawn, except a bit louder/larger pops... were those specks? They weren't buched up, spread out over probably 50 yards? At first I thought it was bluefish, but there wasn't the bunched up baitfish slashing you typically see from blues.... anyway it was neat to see. I had some speck rigs in my other tackle box at home.... bummer.

regards,
stevenj


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

It was real nice out there Sat opposed to Sun , but when the bite slowed up there we rode back towards the Rt3 back into the creek parts , and using cut spot for the Trout,s << only caught 2 blues ,small tho , right now is a good time up in there close to the banks


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*I should move there*

went out yesterday for a couple of hours in the evening caught 15 fat spot


----------

